# The best name?



## Chinque (Feb 8, 2013)

I am getting a Russian tort soon, but I am not sure what pick for a name... I am thinking either Pebbles, Squirt, Max, or Misty (I'm not sure if I'm getting a boy or girl, either). If anybody has any suggestions, feel free to post! I'll let you guys know when I get him or her and what name I choose!! Thanks a ton for your help!!!


----------



## ascott (Feb 8, 2013)

I like Max, if a male-Max works fine and if turns out to be female--Max can easily become Maxine.....


----------



## mctlong (Feb 9, 2013)

Do you know if the Russian is a male or female? I like them all, but my favorites are Pebbles and Squirt.


----------



## nattyvs (Feb 9, 2013)

I think squirt is pretty cool


----------



## Chinque (Feb 11, 2013)

In named her Rosie!! She's so cute!


----------



## arotester (Feb 11, 2013)

i would name male as Max and female as blossom


----------



## Rutagonzo (Mar 18, 2013)

I tend to name my pets after funny vegetable names. I'm not that sure why, though. I like to think that all the pets I keep are unique


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2013)

Is this thread really to be debated? or can I move it to maybe the "general" tortoise section?


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Mar 18, 2013)

Pebbles is a cute name!


----------



## mctlong (Mar 19, 2013)

Chinque said:


> In named her Rosie!! She's so cute!



Good choice! That's my cat's name.


----------



## Jordan67 (Mar 20, 2013)

What about turbo, flash, rocket something like that?


----------



## Kristen A (Mar 20, 2013)

Jordan67 said:


> What about turbo, flash, rocket something like that?



What about Madison? I like it both ways.


----------



## Chinque (Mar 20, 2013)

I had to get a new tortoise-a baby Russian-and I decided to name her daisy! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## SassyKelz (Apr 20, 2013)

Coming from someone that has a pet contest on Instagram, I see a lot of pets and their names. A LOT of people name their pets something generic like I get at least one animal a week named Buddy, if not more even my cousins dog is named Buddy! So I prefer something more unique if possible although I am horrible at naming animals. (My hamsters name was Stripe, my other hamster was Mr.Whiskers, my guinea pig was Fuzzy, my goldfish was Goldy, anyways you get my point) I ask people to help with names too.

A cool idea I saw on Youtube was that you get a piece of paper and write the names you like in a large circle (with place for your tortoise to fit in the middle). You place your tortoise in the middle and let him or her walk in whatever direction. The name he/she lands on will be his/her name


----------

